# FORD YT16 tractor with 16 HP briggs motor 4027xx series



## mcalautt (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what a normal compression reading would be
on the 16 HP briggs & stratton motor that came in some Ford YT16 ??

I have a compression reading of about 30 PSI on both cylinders which
for normal 4-stroke standards would seem very low to me but the motor
runs great and it will drive 5th gear up a hill with no problems..

thanks
mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Its running on 30 psi , I hope your compression tester is right, should be atleast 80 I beleive on flathead briggs, can't remember exactly. It could be valves not sealing if that is the right compression.


----------



## mcalautt (Mar 26, 2006)

YA thats what I figured.. atleast 80 PSI.

I did a wet/dry test on one side and it only went up about 5 psi so the only thing left as you were suggesting would be the valves..

upon an initial inspection they looked good..
I will try my compression tester on another mower just to see..
But initially when I ran the test, the right side was 0 PSI so I took off the head and found the intake valve seat fell out. so I out it in and peened around the seat so it would stay.. after that I did a test and it was around 30 like the left side .. ODD it runs great from what I can see but i dont have another lawn tractor to test it.. the RPMs drop a little bit when I engage the deck but I expected that.. it climbs hills fine..

if my tester works on the other mower i have then I am stumped..


----------

